

VC’s Teen Daughter Found Snapchat & Helped HimTurn $500K Into $31 Million - RougeFemme
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-vcs-daughter-found-snapchat-2013-11

======
MWil
I hope to god he never finds out what teens use SnapChat for

